# What to expect on my first endurance intro ride?



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I mean this in the nicest way possible please do not do this.
It is not fair to ask anything to do a long event with little to no prep. 11miles may not sound like much but for a horse who has only been ridden 3 times since February, even in a large field her fitness is not up to par for an endurance ride even an intro. 
Its mostly an at your pace thing and the only way you’d have someone with you is if you have a buddy you plan to stick with. Intro can be used to test fitness but typically is for those younger horses/new riders that are building up to the longer rides. That being said those horses are still ridden daily on conditioning rides to build that endurance for even the short treks. 
Endurance also typically involves vetting to check fitness/respiratory/soundness etc at check points.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Morgan.taylor said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible please do not do this.
> It is not fair to ask anything to do a long event with little to no prep. 11miles may not sound like much but for a horse who has only been ridden 3 times since February, even in a large field her fitness is not up to par for an endurance ride even an intro.
> Its mostly an at your pace thing and the only way you’d have someone with you is if you have a buddy you plan to stick with. Intro can be used to test fitness but typically is for those younger horses/new riders that are building up to the longer rides. That being said those horses are still ridden daily on conditioning rides to build that endurance for even the short treks.
> Endurance also typically involves vetting to check fitness/respiratory/soundness etc at check points.


I was afraid that might be the case. I didn't know if an intro ride would have mentors riding along teaching or if there might be "chicken exits" so we could quit after five miles if she wasn't up to it (or if I wasn't). Maybe I should just volunteer at this one.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

newtrailriders said:


> I was afraid that might be the case. I didn't know if an intro ride would have mentors riding along teaching or if there might be "chicken exits" so we could quit after five miles if she wasn't up to it (or if I wasn't). Maybe I should just volunteer at this one.


No they are typically just a shorter length but as far as my knowledge goes there are no mentors on actual rides, unless of course you have one who is willing to do an intro ride with you for the experience but typically this isn’t the case.
I would definitely recommend volunteering and getting your girl conditioned and then attempting


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I would contact the ride manager and ask if there would be anyone available who could ride the intro with a Green Bean. Depending on the size of the ride, that might be an option. Are you on a FB page for your ride region? That's a great place to post and ask if there is anyone who is looking for a buddy on this particular weekend.

I volunteered as a vet scribe at a "Spring Mud Ride" a couple of weeks ago - there were about 10 riders who did the intro distance (15 miles) and only 2 who went out on the 25. This is in Vermont, and most of these riders don't have access to an indoor so they really didn't get to do much conditioning over the winter. As someone told me, "if your horse doesn't go into the winter as a potato, they don't come out a potato" - meaning, horses hold their conditioning over time better than we do. That said, if your horse wasn't in competitive shape at the end of last season, 11 miles might be asking too much. Or it might not. There are so many variables. There wouldn't be a vet check in the middle of an 11 mile ride, so it would really be up to you to know your horse well enough to know how she's handling the ride, and probably not easy to stop the ride part way through, depending on the trail. Depending on your region and the "rules" governing your ride, you'd probably want to plan to be riding at 5-7 mph to complete the ride within the maximum time. The ride manager should be able to give you all of those details.

You really can't go wrong with volunteering a couple of times before riding! I have been volunteering at rides for a couple of seasons now, riding the pleasure ride options but not competitively. I finally feel ready to go out and try the intro rides this year, and volunteering has been a really fun way to meet people and get prepared. I had a few people ask why I didn't just go ride the Mud Ride, but we've barely ridden 25 miles total this year so far, and I definitely didn't feel that my horse and I were physically or mentally ready to do that. We're targeting an intro in May as our first ride.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I just messaged the AERC lady who had been planning on riding along as a mentor before. Yesterday she told me she can't go now because she dislocated her knee, but I thought maybe OCER or MODTRA would have mentors too. I jsut now emailed her and asked if it's a loop and if we'll be able to end the ride and get back to the parking area if Ona gets too tired. I wouldn't mind just volunteering but I want to get some riding in when I have a chance. 

Morgan, I assume you ride endurance. Have you been doing it a while? How did you get started?

Egrogan, I wouldn't call her a "potato," but she's never been in competitive shape, either. We've never averaged even 5mph on any ride LOL. I'm a bit of a chicken and reeeeallly taking my time working up to faster speeds. Plus the only person I have to ride with is my husband, on his 22-yr-old QH. My husband doesn't want to go fast. We have done quite a bit of trotting but never trotted a whole ride. So are you working up to doing endurance? How long will your ride in May be?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

newtrailriders said:


> So are you working up to doing endurance? How long will your ride in May be?


Yep, that's the goal. Last year we did a lot of miles, but mostly slow miles. I probably should have just entered a couple of the late season limited distance rides, but worried about completing in the time allowed. We are pretty slow, so our focus this season will be getting to a place where we're doing much more trotting and much less walking. She has a good walk, but we live in a really hilly place and we were very unbalanced on the downhills when we started, so did a lot of walking. And I needed to get braver about it 

The intro rides here seem to be 15 miles. Most are offered as competitive trail rides (ECTRA) vs. AERC, although there is at least one AERC intro later this year. I don't have a trailer, so am a bit limited in where I can go to rides. Fortunately we have a local horse park hosts a lot of distance rides throughout the summer and fall that is a 10 mile hack from my house- so I can ride over there on a Friday, do a ride the next day, and then ride home on Sunday. Or, have a friend trailer us at least one direction. 

It's a really fun sport, I like the time on the trail, the focus on really preparing your horse well, and the people are generally pretty welcoming even to people like me who will never be superstars.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have not done endurance rides but I do ride on average 10-15 miles at a time when we do ride and ride once or twice a week. Even if there is a mentor will their horse keep up the pace with your horse? Or will Ona try so hard to keep up with other horses passing her that she harms herself? I am not meaning to sound hurtful but are you in riding shape as well? Go to @phantomhorse13 journal watch her videos. She posts a lot to help her horse - carrying her own weight so that her horse is not as fatigued. Rider fitness also plays a role in the ride.

My suggestion is to find a local trail riding group. Do some group rides without your hubby or agree in the beginning that it is OK if you separate. Join local facebook groups. I met a couple of my riding friends on FB. Work your way up. Get to know how Ona will respond to horses coming up behind her at a higher rate of speed, how she will do when they pass her, how will she do tied to a trailer for a couple of hours at a time.

The first ride of the spring should not be a test - especially if you are not super confident riding the horse.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@egrogan 

I've requested some time off for some of the CTR rides as well. I think that would be more our speed. But there aren't as many CTR rides as there are endurance rides.

Do you pack a tent etc. and then camp Fri and Sat? The ten mile ride there is a challenge in itself! I'm very much looking forward to meeting all the people.

@carshon 

I've been working on my fitness but the thought has occurred to me that I might be pretty sore at the end of a 10 mile ride. I lost about 60 lbs and was down to a healthy weight, working out a lot, until Covid. For the past year I've kind of been a potato, and gained about 20 lbs back. Over the past month I've started working out again, and made a home gym in the basement. I'm 51 now, and I've noticed I lose core strength rapidly. Hopefully by the time Ona can trot that far, I'll be able to post that far! I've always enjoyed fitness.

I am part of a trail riding group. Those ladies don't like to ride very far though. We rode a lot last year - maybe five miles at a time with minimal trotting. We just moved a year ago and I don't know these new ladies terribly well yet. I rode with a different group before we moved. We've horse camped many times. I've noticed there are a few younger women in this new group that sneak off to ride more, after the ladies my age and older are complaining of knee pain and settling down for beers around the campfire. I'm hoping I'll get invited on those longer rides, as I'm never ready to quit when everybody else is and I don't have hip/knee pain. 

In the group, Ona is fine with being passed - but nobody's cantering. She'll ride front, middle, or back. She doesn't care. I'm really not sure how she'd react to somebody cantering past her - especially if we were alone. I've tied her for a couple of hours at a time too. 

My major concerns are how she'll behave differently going alone at our own pace, and whether or not we'll be fit enough.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Just invite yourself to ride with the younger group. To be honest most people don't mind at all! One of my new riding friends would just go to local state parks - stay at her trailer until a group of likely folks rode by and then just kind of meld in and ask one of the riders if they minded a tag along. I admired her Hutzpah! She just started riding again after taking some time at home with young kids and had no friends she was determined to ride. She said no one really ever turned her down and she met some great folks! I met her on a FB group for women riders in my region. We met on a "blind date" at a park midway between our homes and have ridden together many times since then


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

newtrailriders said:


> I just messaged the AERC lady who had been planning on riding along as a mentor before. Yesterday she told me she can't go now because she dislocated her knee, but I thought maybe OCER or MODTRA would have mentors too. I jsut now emailed her and asked if it's a loop and if we'll be able to end the ride and get back to the parking area if Ona gets too tired. I wouldn't mind just volunteering but I want to get some riding in when I have a chance.
> 
> Morgan, I assume you ride endurance. Have you been doing it a while? How did you get started?


I no longer do lol my knees can not handle it. The ranch I rode for did I mostly conditioned for them when i was a kid and conditioned for an endurance trainer out here before i moved to AZ.

we still have a couple a year out here but they’ve significantly died down and I prefer barrel racing. That being said I amA HUGE stickler for proper conditioning no matter what. I don’t want to be out of shape and have to go on a 10-15 mile walk personally so I would expect my horse to go out and Enjoy a walk/jog/trot of that distance out of shape either. Even my barrel horses are conditioned to long distance as well as short for cardiac and respiratory support


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

carshon said:


> The first ride of the spring should not be a test - especially if you are not super confident riding the horse.


This is great advice! I don't belong to a formal trail riding group, but I do have a neighbor down the street that I meet up with every Sunday to ride: we go anywhere from 4-12 miles on our rides, depending on the time of year and what we've done individually with our horses that week.

I also highly recommend @phantomhorse13's journal- honestly, it's what got me interested in endurance in the first place. Over the years, I've had the privilege of getting to crew for her and her husband at rides in VT, which was a great way to learn more 



newtrailriders said:


> I've requested some time off for some of the CTR rides as well. I think that would be more our speed. But there aren't as many CTR rides as there are endurance rides.


It's so funny how different this sport is in different parts of the country (I'm in the Northeast). Here, CTRs are more common than endurance, and they also require you to ride faster than endurance to complete on time. I wish there was more endurance here because I wouldn't feel as much pressure to go as fast...Unforuntately (for me) the endurance here tends to focus on the 50, 75, and 100 mile distances. The shorter distances tend to be CTR.



> Do you pack a tent etc. and then camp Fri and Sat?


The horse park actually has permanent stabling, so the horses are in stalls overnight vs. camping. There are people on the grounds overnight so if a horse got into a bad situation, they would be spotted. I do a night check but sleep at home because we're so close. For people coming from out of town, you can stay in your trailer and there are a couple of small cabin rentals available.

So...another way that what I think of as distance riding based on what I have here isn't quite the same as what other people experience doing the full-on camping part of it too.

If you are camping with your horse, it's definitely recommended that you've practiced that before you end up at a ride, which adds a layer of excitement and energy.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@carshon 
I've seriously considered inviting myself along but I didn't want to be rude. I like those girls - they're all 10-15 years younger than me. On one of our rides, we were going up some steep hills with loose rocks etc. and some people's horses were refusing to go up. One of those girls did it all bareback while holding a beer. 

Last year I did post on a facebook group and asked if anybody wanted to meet me for a longer ride. I met a couple ladies I didn't know and we rode 8 miles together. I ran into one of them out at the trail a couple of weeks ago.....maybe I need to message her! I guess Facebook blind dates are a good thing!


@Morgan.taylor 😄 sounds like knee problems are a common endurance hazard! NO THANK YOU on barrel racing. No ma'am, I'll never be that tough! 

@egrogan 
All of my neighbors ride but their calendars are always booked when I'm off on the weekends. They're all retired so I think they should save their weekends for me  It would be so convenient to just ride off from home without loading up and going to a trail. My mare's so barn sour, though, that they'd have to come get me.

I'm going to check out phantomhorse's journal. I might have to binge on it!

I think, here, you have to average like 4mph for the CTRs? I remember comparing and it looked like it was slower than endurance. I know just about every endurance and CTR event I've seen posted has a 25-mile ride.

That's neat that you're so close to the riding park. I've seen places for sale pretty close to the trails we've ridden on. I'd love to be closer to a trail. 

We camp in our trailer. We used to have an older 2-horse straight load with a home-made weekender in the front. I miss it because it was all set up. We have a newer 3-horse slant now that's not going to have as much room. So far all we've done is throw a mattress inside. I bought a portable pen but everywhere we've camped so far has permanent pens already set up. I've only tied them overnight at a place without pens once, before we bought the portable one, and that made me nervous. I woke up to our gelding grazing loose near the trailer.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Years ago, I did a lot of CTR and was kind of good at it. A vet once told me that any horse that has been ridden some can do 25 miles without injuring themselves, as long as you don't try to win. When I was doing CTR, we had to average 6 mph to win. There is no reason why you have to win. As far as I know, you can come in quite late and still "win" in your heart and mind. The saying is, "To finish is to win". Even if you don't complete in the allotted time, if you finish the course, you "win." Nobody shoots you, or is even rude to you, if you do not finish in the allotted time. It has been my experience that some people don't, and it's OK. I've known parents with little kids that come in a few hours later than the allotted time. Who cares? Their kids did it, they had fun, that's all that counts. I think you should find a mentor to ride slowly with you, take your time, and Ona can do it. If you lived closer, I'd gladly do it with you!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@knightrider Thank you! I definitely plan to be in the "to finish is to win" category of riders, because I want to ride Ona and she's a QH. She did not have any trouble doing the 12 mile ride a couple of years ago. We have plenty of time and plenty of rides to go to. I'd hate to commit to a ride she can't make it through....and on our last ride I got a blister on my bottom, so there's me to consider as well LOL. I bought some riding breeches thinking that might help . . . but theyr'e a little tight. I have four days to lose the weight.....

I'd love to find a mentor to ride slowly with me and get me used to trotting at the right speed....I know there's an "all day trot" that horses can build up to.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

As much as I love to encourage people to experience the sport of distance riding.. I will be another vote to just volunteer for this one. While it's possible Ona could do the whole 11 miles, it sounds like you might struggle and be potentially rubbed raw (blister on a short ride = big problem on a longer ride). You and Ona have a bit of homework to do to prepare for your first event, so you both can do it happily. 

From stalking the organizations you listed, I think the ride you are talking about is in Kansas. Is that close to home for you? Ask around at the event for locals to train with.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

And what to expect on an intro ride really depends on the organization holding the ride. Around here, some are handled the same way the longer distances are, in that you show up, vet in, are given a start time and you go out to do the course on your own or with friends you have brought or found, then vet again at the end. Some have mentors you are assigned to ride with for the whole course.

Intros run though AERC don't have time limits here, but the ones run by the local CTR organization want you to keep to the same pace expected from the longer distances, so do have a maximum and minimum time assigned. In general, AERC rides allow slightly more time, therefore can accommodate a slightly slower pace than a CTR of the same distance. [AERC allows 6 hours for a 25 mile ride, including hold time. Our local CTR organization gives you a window of 4:25-4:55 for a 25 mile ride, including hold time. Not sure if all CTR organizations have the same timeframes or not.]


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@phantomhorse13 Yes this ride is in Leavenworth KS. 

I had been planning to do a lot more riding and be ready for this ride but life got in the way. I paid the entry fee already but I don't mind backing out, especially since the mentor who was planning to ride with me can't ride due to her knee dislocation.

I'll have plenty more opportunities to ride and I'm sure volunteering will be a very valuable experience.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think we all understand how life (or momma nature) get in the way of plans!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@phantomhorse13 When we do go on our first intro ride, what should I do at the start when I know she'll want to try to keep up with the other horses? Would it be best to hold back until most of the horses are gone? Are there usually some slower people? She's a pretty independent horse compared to some, but I know in a new place and new circumstances she'll be nervous and want to be near other horses.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm totally disheartened. It feels like I'll never reach my goal of doing endurance.

A few days ago I had a long talk with the lady who was going to mentor me on the intro ride (before she dislocated her knee), and she said it would be an easy ride and it was a loop, and she was certain my horse was fit enough to do it and encouraged me to just go for it. She said she'd ridden pasture puffs on it and it was no problem. So I decided to go ahead and bring Ona and then decide whether or not to ride when we got there.

I took yesterday off to spend all day getting everything together for the riding season - got the truck back from being serviced, cleaned out the front part of the trailer, got all the tack pressure washed and organized, etc. We knew it was going to rain today so we packed appropriately. 

We got up at 4:30 am and I went to load Ona at 5:00. She usually loads absolutely perfectly. It wasn't our first time loading in the dark but this morning was windy and rainy and dark, and PJ was calling to her. She loaded in fine and I went to close the divider and she suddenly decided she wanted out of the trailer, and she didn't want to back out she wanted to turn around and go out forward. I had already let go of the lead rope. So she turned around (butt end toward me) and proceeded to pin me to the trailer wall with the divider and then get stuck. She had to push hard to get turned around and it took her a while and I was stuck there pinned against the trailer wall for like 30 seconds. I had breast cancer a few years ago and had reconstruction, and the divider rail was pressing against my implant very hard. I don't think the implant is ruptured - it's one of those gummy bear implants so I probably won't be able to tell for a while. Google says it takes at least 300 pounds of pressure to rupture it and I don' t know.....she might have put 300 pounds of pressure on it.

So then we drove to the ride and got there just after sunrise. The trailer parking was in a farmer's fields. There were many trailers from OCER, NATRC and AERC parked in the fields, and a lollipop drive going to the check-in area. There was a trailer parked in the drive and we got out to talk to the owner. She said they got in late last night and had to park there overnight because of all the rain and mud. We were directed to stay where we were and everything was so muddy. Our plan had been to tie Ona up outside the trailer and clean out the back and put the dogs in the trailer with their chew toys, but we didn't want to tie Ona outside in that area so the dogs were stuck in the truck with us while we waited. Three heeler & heeler mixes.

I went in to talk to the ride manager and she was very busy. They got so much rain, they had to totally redo the ride maps to make the ride safer, and they had tractors pulling many of the living quarter horse trailers out of the fields because they were stuck in the mud. I asked if she thought we'd be safe doing the intro ride and she said it was just an easy trail ride, and encouraged me to go ahead.

I got Ona vetted in then put her back in the trailer and we waited a couple of hours, watching the 50- and 25-milers get vetted in and leave for their rides. Then we had the ride meeting and it sounded like everything would be great. I went back and got Ona saddled up then lunged her and she lunged perfectly, paying good attention to me. While I was saddling her, though, I noticed I was having quite a bit of rib pain especially when I inhaled.

Just before we were getting ready to ride to the start, two ladies came back from doing the NATRC introductory ride (same track we would be doing). They said the ride was very pretty, but they had to cross a very swiftly moving very cold stream with steep, deep drop-offs. When the horses went in the dropoffs it was deep enough they had to swim. Ona has never crossed a swiftly moving stream before, and never one that deep or cold, and I wasn't sure anybody would be riding at our pace so didn't know if we'd be crossing it alone. All of the low areas which would normally be dry had running water. To top it all off, they said they also saw a mountain lion. Several people saw it and it was big and fully grown. Their horses didn't spook because they were familiar with the smell of mountain lions but I don't know if Ona would spook or not. Right around the time the woman was telling me about the mountain lion, Ona turned her butt toward me kind of aggressively. Surprised, I pushed her back into place. Then she had the nerve to do it again and raise her leg like she was going to cow kick me!

That's when I decided to just go home. I went and told the ride manager that I didn't think my horse and I were up to the task and we left. We didn't even stay to volunteer because we couldn't make the animals comfortable.

Sob. I need hugs.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yikes!! What a miserable adventure.

Please talk with you doctor and see what s/he advises. Being squished by a horse is scary and painful for anybody, but with your history you really need to make sure everything is ok.

I am glad those ladies came in before you headed out, as their descrupion of the "stream" sure sounded scary to me. Swimming in swiftly moving water is just a disaster waiting to happen, experienced horse or not. I think you made the right decision.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@phantomhorse13 Thank you for the moral support. I really need it right now. I sometimes don't know whether I'm being wise, or being a chicken! The ladies looked like they'd had an adventure. I know it's probably normally a safe water crossing but the heavy rain changed things. They said there were many water crossings that usually aren't there, but the ditches turned into streams.

I want to do endurance because I want to spend hours and hours n the saddle - not because I want to do scary dangerous things. In your experience, has endurance riding involved a lot of dangerous situations?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

newtrailriders said:


> I want to do endurance because I want to spend hours and hours n the saddle - not because I want to do scary dangerous things. In your experience, has endurance riding involved a lot of dangerous situations?


A lot of dangerous things? No. Some dangerous things? Yes, but most of them I knew about ahead of time (like the cliffs on the Tevis trail or the rocks at the Old Dominion) and so was able to prepare as best I could or choose not to go. 

Most of the dangerous situations I have been in during endurance rides have been due to circumstances beyond my or ride management's control (loose dogs out of nowhere, shiitake-heads in vehicles, lightning storms), and those can happen during any trail ride. I think most ride managers do their best to pick fun and do-able trails. Unfortunately, weather is something they can't control and sounds like this ride was a victim of that.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@phantomhorse13 Thank you. That's good to know. Today was certainly out of ride management's control and I'm grateful it wasn't me who had to make the decision on whether to continue or cancel. There were people who had driven literally halfway across the country to go to the ride. Dang rain.

Endurance riders are tough.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I just want to add here that you should be proud of yourself. You had a goal and a vision and you went through with it. You signed up for a ride and went to that ride! Do you know how many people never have the courage to try something like that? A lot! You went, you looked around and asked questions and then made a decision based on the situation at hand. You did the right thing for yourself and your horse. I hope there is no lasting damage from being smooshed. But I congratulate you for just getting in your truck and going! I am not sure that I would. I can't wait for your post when you get to ride at one of these. You will do this!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@carshon Thank you so much for that! I really needed to hear it. I feel like I have to do this. I don't know why. Maybe it's just to prove something to myself - that I can do things which seem nearly impossible for me and that I'm afraid of doing. I've decided not to ride afraid - so I need to get over that fear before I do it. I hope that won't mean driving to half a dozen rides before I get up the nerve to go on one!

I'm still a bit afraid to ride my mare alone, and I'm going to have to do a lot more of that before I'll feel relaxed and comfortable on an endurance ride. She behaves so badly at home that I panic riding her here, and it's almost always too late to trailer out to ride after I get off work. So I've decided I'm going to have to find a way to get her to behave at home so we can build more trust and get conditioned.

I have an idea and I'm going to start trying it out tonight. The horses are out with grazing muzzles on all day, then we bring them in and grain them and keep them in their stalls overnight. This evening I'm going to just put a small amount of grain in her bucket. I'll put the rest on a concrete pad on the other side of the yard, just at the edge of her comfort zone.. After she's done eating the tiny bit of grain in her stall I'll tack her up like I'm going to ride her, then just lead her across the yard to eat her grain. When she's done, I'll take her back and untack her and put her back in her stall. Then I'll do it again tomorrow and maybe if I have the nerve I'll ride her back to the barn, untack her and put her in her stall.

Maybe in a few days I'll ride her to her grain, let her eat, then ride her back. Then maybe the next day I'll move the grain further away and walk her to it, then ride her to it the next day.....until I'm feeding her across the pasture then maybe in my neighbor's pasture....until we're riding out.

What do you think?


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Is there a way to make this thread my journal?

I tried the above idea today. We accomplished more than I thought we would. I moved her from place to place, just on the edge of her comfort zone, and let her hand graze then worked on teaching her to "sidle up". I stood on an upside down stock tank and made her "sidle up" and let her graze for a while as a reward and made her keep moving closer each time before I'd let her start eating again. I didn't let her eat unless she was close enough for me to put my foot in the stirrup. Next time I won't let her eat unless she lets me put my foot in the stirrup, then not until she lets me mount and get back off again. I I'll work up to riding from place to place at home then further away from home until we can make it to the trail about 3 miles down the road from here. Once we can start riding that trail we'll be able to condition from home.

My friend brought me to the trail once. It belongs to a friend of hers so I'll have to get permission to use it. It's beautiful and it has water crossings.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Lots and lots of hugs to you! I think your idea is great. I am sorry the trail ride was messed up by the rain. I think you made the right decision not to go. I second everything @carshon said. Can you find another mentor to go along with you? It's so much safer if you don't have to ride alone. And more fun too.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@knightrider Hugs back! Thank you! I'm feeling less like a chicken spit and more like I made a wise decision. I do think I should find another mentor for advice specific to endurance riding. I've done quite a bit of trail riding in groups & pairs, so the next step is to start riding alone.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think your plan is a strong one. My philosophy is that any work we do with our horse is still working with our horse. You don't have to be a trainer - you just have to work your way and communicate with YOUR horse. I have had severe arthirits in my hips and knees for many years now - it affected my riding and my confidence. Not as life endangering as cancer (I am so sorry you had to go through that) but it took a toll on my confidence as riding was painful and scary at times because I did not feel secure. I had a hip replacement last March and a second on late this January. this Saturday will (hopefully) be my first ride with my second new hip. To be honest - I am nervous. My horse is a very forward walking horse - and can tend to be flighty. Its spring here and everyone is bouncing with energy. When my body started to get really bad I had to work with my mare to get her to stand rock still so I could mount from a really high stool to get on - I had to lay on my stomach over the saddle and use my arm to physically drag my leg over her butt to get on - or have my daughter push my leg over - at first Tillie freaked out. But a little grain in her hay bag made it worth her while. With time she stood perfectly still and when she saw my huge mounting block come out of the back of the truck she would put her nose into her hay bag looking for her grain. Grain is a wonderful incentive! This year I will still grain her - I have been criticized for it but honestly I don't care - its my horse and I am doing what makes me feel good and what gets me results!

You do the same thing. You've got this! We are here to root you on!!!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

What selfish foolish person criticized you, @carshon ? Did THEY have arthritis and constant pain? I'd like to kick their butts. I think putting a hay bag with grain in it to help you mount is a great idea! You are getting on and getting a ride. That's what counts.

When I was jousting in armor, we taught all our horses to stand rock steady for mounting by giving them a treat after being mounted. Can you imagine trying to hop around as your horse moves with 70 pounds of armor on? It worked really well, and I still do it even though I no longer ride in armor.

Hope everything works out for both of you! More hugs!!!!!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@carshon Thank you. I've had so much advice from people with "old school" ideas about horses - basically "be firm, show them who's boss, move their feet, don't let them get away with anything" that I felt like a real loser because I couldn't do it that way. I just don't have enough confidence in my own abilities to strong-arm a 1,000 lb animal. When I tried, Ona just got worse. I'm learning that it's easier and more effective for me to make her want to do things, instead of forcing her to do things. I'm going to start keeping baby carrots in my saddle bags and I'll give her a carrot when I get on. I want her to stand still for mounting, and eager for me to get on. I won't have a hay bag with me every time I need to mount so I'm teaching her a cue to "sidle up," and I'll reward her once I'm on. Same concept though! 

I admire you for continuing to ride after your hip replacements, and for having the tenacity to figure out how to do it! 

@knightrider - jousting in armor! Now THAT is something I'll never have the courage to do!! I don't imagine that armor makes getting knocked off of a perfectly good horse any less painful! if there were air bags inside the armor that might be fun though.....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

newtrailriders said:


> Is there a way to make this thread my journal?


Maybe that is something @jaydee can do for you?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok I'm way late to this thread.... But here's my (VERY much less experienced than @phantomhorse13) thoughts

Don't give up. We all have setbacks. I know I've been at a ride exactly like the one you described (pouring rain, tornado warnings, ride management rerouting the ride as we were on it, super fast water crossing that they had to route around) but it was just one ride out of the 30(?) I've been to. 

Another vote for volunteering, I have met so many people through volunteering. All of my friends who started when we did barely know anyone outside of our friend group and I generally know 90% of the regular riders just from helping at vet checks the first year. I still would help but I usually ride both days now so I try to mark trail/do other things that aren't during riding time. 

We did ride our horses in an intro with very little conditioning (particularly bad MN winter) the first year but it was 60 degrees and sunny and a very flat easy trail. The horses were perfectly fine, DH and I on the other hand were rubbed raw and sore for a week. 

In MN (and all of the upper midwest) we run CTR rides at the same time as Endurance. Most of our intro type rides are called novice rides and run under the CTR rules (they generally give 2-2.5 hours for a 10-12 mile ride depending on terrain). We send all novice rides out with a group leader unless they request otherwise. The last 2 years I've been bringing my younger horse for the 2nd day to lead novice rides and it has been really fun. They score based off CTR rules (start with 400 points and lose one for any signs of tiredness/injury/etc) We occasionally do an Intro ride (under LD rules) but we generally offer to send out leaders with those groups as well. Those we don't really have time limits for and we don't score/place anyone. Everyone who finishes the distance and vets out okay gets a completion prize. I would see if you can join any FB groups for your region before your next attempt and see how the rides are run and if there's any way you can have someone to ride with you, I know if you were closer I would love to take Lilo out on an intro/novice distance ride with you!

As far as horses that are naughty at home I know that VERY well. I have a few that I can take out at home but I generally prefer to haul them to the park to ride (especially if I am alone) but what I started doing a lot of last year was jogging/walking/running with my horses around the neighborhood. Our younger Arab gelding is very spooky and we had great success jogging 5-8 miles a couple times a week around the block, in fact that was most of the conditioning he got last year and he did 4 LD's with no issues! I also take my older gelding out that way sometimes but he's a lot faster trotter than the younger one (or at least the younger has a slower trot speed he is willing to use) so we do a bit more walking/sprinting. Gets me in shape and them and I feel much more confident!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@QueenofFrance08 Thank you for your input! I did join NATRC (first year membership free) but had signed up for that ride under AERC. I requested off work for nine rides this year - some AERC, some NATRC, and some with both groups. I'd like some novice rides with group leaders. That would give me time to volunteer, too. I'd love to get to know more people. I felt like I was surrounded by a group of people I could relate to, at the ride I didn't ride. Is your husband into CTR too?  Does he volunteer and ride? Do you do 50s/100s? Who crews for you?

I had signed up for the Facebook group and the ride manager was great at posting all of the information, documents, etc. I felt like it would be too needy of me to ask if I could have someone buddy up with me. Maybe there were other new riders who would have liked a buddy, too.

After you started jogging and walking around your place with your gelding, and he got used to it, did you try riding him close to home? If so was he any better? I'm hoping to build up to riding Ona around here but I'm also working on getting in better shape so jogging with her might be a great way to condition both of us. Tonight I did my little training exercise with her around the property again - just on the ground not on her back. She was the calmest she's ever been on the property but away from the barn. We went to the back of our 20 acres where she couldn't see the barn and she was calm as could be. She's really learning "sidle up" well. I haven't got on her back at home since I started doing this, but I tack her up and when I tell her to "sidle up" she comes up to let me put my foot in the stirrup. 

I'm going to start putting gatorade packets in her water so I can use them on the trail if I need to, to get her to drink. And I can put some applesauce in syringes to start training her to take electrolytes. Maybe when we're out trail riding with my husband we can start playing some games to get the horses further and further apart on the trail and have them trot past one another. Anything we can do to get ready will make me feel calmer - and it's my nerves, not hers, that are the problem I think.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks, @jaydee, for moving this thread to journals.

Anybody have any ideas what I should name my journal?

I was going to play with Ona after work today but got off late and DH made fajitas so that's not going to happen. Tomorrow hopefully I'll get off on time and just have a quick sandwich when I get home. I love it that he loves me but these dinners are getting in the way of my time with my horse LOL. She's enjoying the game of moving into position to be mounted and I've been just putting my foot in the stirrup and taking it out each time. Tomorrow may be the day I start getting up into the saddle, giving her a baby carrot from the saddle, then getting right back down again. It feels like we've gone back to basics but I guess we need this fresh new start. Hopefully I can make being ridden/worked at home not seem like work and improve her attitude. I also got some raspberry leaves to try when/if she gets super crabby again. She might be good for the rest of the year, though. The last two Springs she was witchy then fine the rest of the year.

We got a load of limestone screenings for the round pen. We don't use the round pen but it's here so we may as well maintain it. We're also slowly fixing up the stall barn. It's a 16-stall barn and when we moved here a year ago only 3 stalls were useable. That has been fine since we only have 3 horses. Now we have 4 stalls useable. Two are almost useable but we need to do some landscaping around the barn because rain runs in. We're going to stop at fixing up 6 stalls. One will be a double in case we ever decide to breed Ona. One stall had already been turned into a tack room and it needs to be fixed up. Then we're going to put in a wash rack and a portapottie, and open up the rest of the barn for hay storage and a place to sit. The barn was originally used for race horses and kept full. When the original owner grew old he was unable to keep up with the cleaning. I've heard it got so deep in there that the horses were almost hitting their heads on the ceiling and I can believe it. It hadn't been used for horses for about 30 years when we got here, and the completely composted manure was still a couple feet deep in places. We've made a lot of progress but there are still some stalls that need cleaned out, and when we get it all opened up we'll put limestone screenings down through the whole barn. We're also replacing all the clear fiberglass roof panels, as they're rotten and no longer transparent. We replaced four of them which had large holes in them last fall and have 12 more to go.

There is another barn that the people who owned the place after the race horse breeder used. It's much larger, a little bit newer, and more open. They had stalls made from metal fencing in there and we've opened it up to use for parties and hay storage, and to store our RV. There are five permanent stalls with outside doors too. There's room between that barn and the pastures for an arena. We're thinking about gradually taking on some boarders. We don't want to jump in, just get our toes wet and see how it goes. DH is retired and has plenty of time on his hands. I'm working more than full time and the hospital I work at is in the middle of a buyout. I've been thinking we might want to have an extra source of income available, as many positions have been eliminated. My job is safe this time.

Here are some pictures of the stall barn:




















And the big barn:


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

OK! We're gearing up to try again. May 8 Kanopolis Canyons Endurance Ride. it says "Elevator ALL Distances" I have no idea what that means. I see this term "elevator" on lots of endurance stuff. Does it mean it has lots of steep up and downs? It's AERC, OCER AND MOTDRA. They have a 10-15 mile introductory ride. I know this trail has a deep river crossing. While Ona and I have crossed streams a foot or two deep we've never done a deep river crossing. I emailed the ride managers this morning and asked if the intro ride will include the river crossing and if a mentor might be available. If we don't ride, I'll volunteer. Maybe DH and I will bring two horses and do some trail riding? 

I'm going to a group horse campout with the local ladies the weekend before the Kanapolis ride. We usually ride 3-4 miles 2-3 times per day on the campouts. Maybe I can tag along with the younger group on some longer rides.

I think I should have the farrier out next weekend and shoe Ona this time. I was going to try her barefoot but I don't think that's a good idea. I'll reach out to my farrier today.

It's supposed to rain today. I'm going to try to spend some time with Ona either working on getting her "un barn sour" or maybe taking her out to the trail and going on our 2nd ever solo ride. My husband is so incredibly supportive, it makes me feel selfish. He says he's perfectly happy to sit in the truck with the walkie talkie and be there if something happens. Tomorrow it's going to be nice and DH are planning to take Ona and PJ to the trail.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

An elevator ride means you can decide partway through to a ride go up to the next distance level; so if you entered a 50, and you are having a great ride and actually want to change your entry to the 100 and complete the longer distance, you can. There are rules about how miles/completions get tracked towards AERC overall records; for example, if you "elevate" to the 100 but get pulled or rider option at mile 68, you wouldn't get any credit for the 50 miles you did successfully complete, even though that was actually the distance you originally entered in. I think there are some other nuances to how a successful elevator completion counts to mileage records but to be honest I haven't paid much attention to that because it is not something that really applies to me at this stage


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you, @egrogan ! I don't think that's going to be something that applies to me at this stage either!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I think Ona might be in heat again LOL this was after we did ground work and I turned her out with the boys. She was a little testy this morning but not bad. We’re going riding tomorrow I wonder if I should try out the raspberry leaves tonight or would tomorrow morning be better?


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I love the photo with your dog just running in there like "this looks like fun, wait for me to join in!". That seems like something my crazy puppy would do. What breed is your dog? From the back and at a distance it looks similar to our dog (Australian Koolie) because of its big, upright ears.

I hope you get to ride or volunteer at the next ride. I would love to try endurance in the future if I can find the opportunity. I think what you are doing is very admirable to stick to it and keep trying even after such a challenging time with the rainy event.

To those that have volunteered at events in the past, do they accept anyone to come help? I do not have my own horse but have been having lessons since the start of 2017 and volunteering for a couple of years at therapy riding. I would love to help out volunteering at endurance events, but I can't see how I would be of much use.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

MeditativeRider said:


> I love the photo with your dog just running in there like "this looks like fun, wait for me to join in!". That seems like something my crazy puppy would do. What breed is your dog? From the back and at a distance it looks similar to our dog (Australian Koolie) because of its big, upright ears.
> 
> I hope you get to ride or volunteer at the next ride. I would love to try endurance in the future if I can find the opportunity. I think what you are doing is very admirable to stick to it and keep trying even after such a challenging time with the rainy event.
> 
> To those that have volunteered at events in the past, do they accept anyone to come help? I do not have my own horse but have been having lessons since the start of 2017 and volunteering for a couple of years at therapy riding. I would love to help out volunteering at endurance events, but I can't see how I would be of much use.


Rosie is a heeler pointer mix and her ears only stick straight up like that when she's running so fast that the wind blows them up LOL. Which makes the photo even more fun, I think!

My understanding is that anybody who is interested can volunteer at the rides, and volunteering provides many learning opportunities. I know I saw volunteers being put to good use at the rainy event. They were carrying things, scribing for the vet etc.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MeditativeRider said:


> I do not have my own horse but have been having lessons since the start of 2017 and volunteering for a couple of years at therapy riding. I would love to help out volunteering at endurance events, but I can't see how I would be of much use.


Any ride manager around here would love to have you! They will be happy to teach you whatever you need to know, as the hardest part is getting bodies to show up. A body with horse experience is a huge plus!


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

newtrailriders said:


> Rosie is a heeler pointer mix and her ears only stick straight up like that when she's running so fast that the wind blows them up LOL. Which makes the photo even more fun, I think!


She looks super cute. Our dog, the ears are usually up, but she can put them down (usually when she is trying to look contrite after doing something she shouldn't, or is after a pat and a snuggle).


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Your dog is adorable! What is her name? 

Here's Rosie in her Superbowl duds.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We went for a ride today. We only went 4 miles and averaged 3 mph. I would have like do to have gone further or faster but there was so much mud and the rocks + mud made DH nervous and he insisted on turning around early. I'm glad we got out. This was Ona's first time out since "the big tantrum," plus she's cycling, so I was a little nervous at first. She was a little touchy. She was so perfect for mounting! I got up on our little mounting block and said "sidle up" and she put the stirrup right where it needed to be.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Rosie is very sweet. Our dog is called Suki. We pronouce it Sue-key, which I think is incorrect as its meant to be Sook-e. However, we prefer Sue-key and her nicknames are Silly Sue or Silly Susan.

Great work on a ride today!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We've had a lot of rain lately, and it's been cold. I've committed to either working with Ona or exercising myself six days per week. Today I took Ona out on a carrot hunt. I hid baby carrots all over and put a bunch of them in the area where she usually starts to get spooky and want to go back to the barn. I guess horses really are color-blind. You'd think those bright orange carrots would be easy to find but no. I had to point them out to her - which was a lesson in itself, teaching a horse to look where you point. That's going to take a while. 

We left the grazing muzzles off Ona and PJ today and yesterday. I've been trying to keep their body condition around a 4 or a 5. It's odd how quickly the difference becomes visible with Ona. PJ takes a little longer to put weight on and take it off. Joe wears the muzzle every single day and now I can feel the back ribs pretty easily but still have to use pressure to feel the rest. Tomorrow Ona and Joe will wear muzzles and PJ will get another day without one. I totally don't get it about the spring grass and founder. Will horses in good condition founder, or only fat horses?

The new farrier is coming Monday or Tuesday. He's about double the price of my old farrier but he really does it right. My old farrier is such a nice guy and has done so much for us. He lived where we used to live and when we moved he kept coming all the way out here. It's a long drive for him and it's not like he needs the money. I don't know a ton about hooves yet but I had an inkling he might not be really balancing them and maybe wasn't too OCD about getting things just perfect. The time before last, the old guy couldn't make it so I asked the new guy to come. He lives much closer and does my friends' horses. He really took his time and seemed to be doing everything I've seen the farriers do in the videos. He said the horses were pretty out of balance. I told him I'm planning on riding Ona a lot so I'm going to need to make sure she's done right, but that I didn't want to jilt my old farrier either. The old guy said he couldn't come this time. So the new guy is coming - which I'm happy about but my pocket book won't be happy about.

This weekend I get to go horse camping with all my new friends. About ten women camping and some also coming for day rides. That will be great because the weekend after next I'm going to try again to do an intro endurance ride. This time I'll be partnering up with another beginner - which will give us all more confidence. We'll be crossing deep water for the first time every, so it will be nice for the horses to have company.

We're looking at selling our RV and getting a LQ horse trailer. So excited.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting out camping and trail riding in a group with Ona sounds like a great prep for your first intro ride.

Paying for the better farrier might seen painful as you open your wallet, but your horses will be SO much better off with balanced feet. It really is the best choice for their long term happiness. Imagine trying to exercise with wonky sneakers on!

Spring grass and potential laminitis is a complicated situation. It's not as straightforward as it doesn't happen to a fit or thin horse, tho being overweight certainly increases the risk. It has to do with each horse's own metabolism and sensitivity (which is why you see some horses who are the size of houses on grass up to their bellies without issue and other fit horses can barely look at grass without having a problem). You are smart to keep a careful eye on each horse's weight individually.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

When I'm done with my coffee I'm going to go turn the horses out. The nights are getting warmer and I think we may be just about past the time when we worry about grass founder, so we're letting PJ and Ona spend more time on the grass without muzzles. Joe's ribs are becoming a little easier to feel so maybe in a week or two we can start letting him out without his muzzle once in a while too. 

After I turn the horses out I need to run to the ATM to get money for the farrier who is coming today. While I'm in town I'll pick up the ingredients for a friend's cornbread recipe that is delicious wrapped in foil and warmed up over the campfire. Our ladies group horse campout starts Friday and we take turns making dinner. I've got dessert duty Saturday night and since we're having walking tacos my friend suggested dessert should be cornbread with honey.

I'll get the trailer all packed up and ready to go today. It's just a regular gooseneck trailer with a 2-foot short wall in the tack area. We threw a mattress in the gooseneck. Hubby drilled a hole in the side for cords so I can run a heater and dehumidifier. I need to look for a portable air conditioner. I'll get two of the saddles and all the extra tack out of there. It's going to be tight quarters. There's a shower house at the campground. I guess I'll bring the portapottie and put it in the back. The escape door to the back is on the opposite side from the tack room door so when I have to go I'll have to walk all the way around. Maybe I'll just keep the porta pottie in with me. It's for #1 only. This is going to be practice for the intro ride I'm tentatively planning to do the following weekend.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Enjoy your camping trip! Glad you are getting out!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Have fun! Sounds exciting!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I met my endurance mentor for dinner Wednesday and she introduced me to another beginner endurance rider, who boards her horse at the stables on the trail we always go to and where we'll be camping this weekend. So hopefully Sunday we'll be able to meet up at the trail and go on a long ride together (10-15 miles). That will be great practice for the following weekend when Ona and I are going to give an intro ride another shot.

My mentor explained a little bit about grass founder to me. She said that the native prairie grasses which used to grow here are kind of like a rice cake and the brome and fescue which currently grow here due to farming and ranching are like a snickers. She said it's rare for a horse in performance condition to founder on it but less active horses are much more likely to founder. Makes sense.

I've just about got everything packed up to leave for the camping trip in a little bit and will be able to do some riding today. It's going to be cool enough I won't need an air conditioner - which is good, because the little personal air cooler I ordered isn't here yet. I ordered one of the little ones that people fill with water and put on their desks or use in tents while camping. I'll just put it up by the mattress in the gooseneck and see if that is enough to be comfortable. I do have a dehumidifier since I haven't insulated the gooseneck yet, to keep condensation from dripping down on me.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

See.....I really love my riding friends but it’s just not endurance LOL


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

The first day of the ladies group horse campout is over and I'm laying in the gooseneck of my horse trailer - so far it's comfortable. It's a tiny area - one-foot short wall. I've got a mattress up here and it's an uninsulated steel trailer so I used magnets to hold one of those felt-backed tablecloths to the ceiling to keep any condensation from dropping on me. I've got a fan and also a dehumidifier and a small heater for when it gets cold later. It was over 100F in here during the day (only in the high 70s outside) and supposed to get down into the 50s tonight. I have a little portapottie and a cooler full of water and of course my laptop and cell phone so it's great!

When Ona and I got here I found out our camp site doesn't have a paddock. I did not bring the portable paddock I recently bought because when I reserved the site they told me it had a paddock. So - Ona's tied up to a "patience pole" for the night (see photo in previous post).

9 of us headed out for a ride this afternoon and rode for 2 hours or so. Just walking and trotting. I got compliments on what a good horse Ona is. There were areas where it was pretty muddy and none of the horses enjoyed the mud. Near the end of the ride, Ona leapt forward through a particularly soupy area and got too close to the mare in front of her, who kicked her. Ona kind of reared back or something and then she was prancing around trying to get her balance in the rocks and mud. I almost stayed on but dang it. The saddle slid off and set me gently in the mud. 

Everybody waited patiently while I resaddled Ona and got back on then a little further down the trail one of the ladies got off her horse and had trouble getting back on so I got off and helped her.

When we got back I hosed Ona down, tied her to the "patience pole" with a hay net and water, and went to a nearby site for dinner and drinks around the campfire. A woman I met last year showed up during dinner and she'll be staying to ride with us tomorrow. When it was dark and the campfire was going and we'd had a couple drinks she asked to see Ona. I brought her back to where Ona was tied and she was like "OMG, that's mean. This horse can not be tied up back here where she can't see other horses or people. So she has to come to the party with us." LOL

So Ona hung out with us in the dark at the campfire with noise and music all around and she was un-phased. Some ladies started doing some ground work with her and they were like "are you telling me this horse has never hurt you? You've never been afraid of this horse? Because she's very bossy. She's very bold." So I told them that I'd got her when I was a beginner and she was a baby, and that I'd had her for 8 1/2 years and that she was indeed very bold but that she'd never hurt me. I told her that many people have advised me to get rid of her and that there have been times I seriously considered it but that she is really, honestly, a very good horse and great on the trails. So they got more interested and played with her more. 

It wasn't long before Ona was being ridden bareback by strangers with nothing but a halter and leadrope all the way around a busy campground in the dark with campfires and music and strange noises. Ona has never been ridden bareback and never without a bit and bridle. They were all saying how they'd take her in an instant and what a great horse she was. So - I am glowing with pride and have a little more confidence in her! 

We'll probably ride 2-3 times tomorrow and then on Sunday I'm planning to meet my new endurance friend at the stable she boards at, which is right on this trail network. If Ona is feeling up to it we'll go for a longer ride. She and her horse are also just getting ready to get into endurance.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

3:30 am and all is well - she's happy as a clam, doesn't mind being tied up at all. She has not had any problems with where she's tied - and it really is a secluded spot. She also had zero problems with her new fly mask, and has not spooked at one single thing. When we were riding she was really feeling good and me hanging from her side after she got kicked didn't bother her in the least. She was happy in the middle and the back but when we got up front for a while she really liked that.

We only had the tiniest "problem," which wasn't really a problem. When we were riding back into camp, the folks in front of us decided to canter in. We were riding along the road and a big noisy truck was coming up behind is and she started getting a little prancy. I slowed her down and waited for the lady behind us to catch up and asked her if she'd stop her horse so I could stand Ona next to her to make her feel more calm while I got off, and hand walked her into camp. She had been so good and everything had gone so well. I just wanted to make sure it all ended on a good note.

I feel great knowing that Ona really is a good horse. I'll get some lessons because I know every problem we've ever had is all me. I suspected as much. I've had a few lessons in the past but not many. The woman who was working with her says she'd love for me to bring Ona to her house so she can show me some things.

Edited to add: forgot to mention the Kerrits riding pants I bought a few weeks ago that were too tight, fit now!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We're about ready to head home. I was going to meet my new friend, J., to ride at 9:00 this morning. I was laying awake last night worrying about it. I've never ridden with her and I know she's not had much experience trail riding yet, though she's had a lot of lessons. Her foxtrotter is 5 and the trails are muddy. I need some lessons on Ona because somebody pointed out to me that it's a good thing she's such a bold horse and doesn't spook or bolt because I don't have her full respect and I'd be out of luck if she ever decided to take off with me. She's great on the trails because she enjoys the trails and she's having fun doing what she wants to do with all her friends. I was laying awaking at 2:00 am picturing all the ways the ride we'd planned for today could go wrong, and planning to cancel first thing this morning, when I got a text from J. cancelling. I was finally able to sleep after that.

I think, instead of going to the 3 endurance/CTR rides I requested PTO for in May, I'll take some lessons and use that time to get more confident on my horse. If we get our RV sold quickly and get a LQ, hubby and I could camp out with the horses and dogs at some places we haven't been to before. 

I hear people up and about. I'll go bring them some of the leftover corn bread to have for breakfast, and then get packed up. Ona will be glad to get back to her pasture.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm on a 4-day vacation. I'm going to enjoy all this PTO that I requested when I thought my work hours were changing and I'd have enough time to work on getting ready to do endurance. I was going to use the PTO to go do intro rides and hubby would volunteer but decided to hold off on endurance a while. I now have a lot of vacation time coming up to just kind of take it slow and easy.

The horses cracked me up this morning. They were confused because I messed with their routine. Usually I go to work then hubby goes out and gives them their supplement and a cup or so of feed, puts grazing muzzles on, and turns them out. This morning I let him sleep in and I went to turn them out. We're planning on catching them to ride around noon so this morning I didn't give them their supplement and feed (we'll give it when we catch them). 

When I opened their stalls they ran out to the pasture and gallivanted around as usual, then suddenly they all realized they hadn't got their morning treat. They RAN back into the barn and looked at me funny, then went in and out of the stalls looking at me. Then they ran back out to the pasture again, and Ona and PJ came back and stood in the doorway of the barn looking at me and stomping like "you forgot our treat!"

Hubby and I are going to take the two geldings to meet J. She's taking her dressage lesson and will be done around 1:00, and when she's done we'll trail ride with her for about an hour. Hubby and I might keep riding after she leaves.

I haven't talked about Joe much. He's our 22 yo foxtrotter. He's a very nice boy. Very kind, great manners, never gives us any trouble whatsoever. He's a little more difficult to ride than PJ because he steps out, and he makes hubby nervous. He's the spookiest of the three horses but really not bad at all. The guy we got him from likes to ride with a gaited group and decided to sell Joe four years ago because he wanted a faster horse, so I lucked into him. He does everything. I'm thinking I'll ride him with J and maybe use him for some intro rides and maybe 25 milers, instead of Ona. 

Joe is an easy keeper and I put him on a diet this Spring. He was so fat even after winter. He's getting into pretty good condition now - could still use a few more pounds but he's not obese. He's even starting to get dapples. 

Maybe I'll take Joe as far as we can go together and then try Ona again. If it doesn't look like I'm going to get comfortable enough to do endurance on Ona maybe I'll get another, younger, gelding.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

J cancelled out on us so hubby and I went out on the boys without her. Joe is just so much easier to get along with than Ona. He's such a nice boy and so fun to ride when he does his gaiting or pacing or whatever you call it. It's a walk as fast as a trot, and his head bobs up and down and he makes happy noises. Hubby rode PJ behind us, trotting frequently to keep up. PJ needs the trotting for his topline. 

I feel guilty when I think about not riding Ona much - like I'm giving up on her. But dang - Joe's just so much fun! Hubby suggested I take lessons on Ona and use Joe for riding this year. I like that idea.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We finally met up with J to ride. Hubby brought PJ, I brought Joe and J brought her foxtrotter. We went 2.8 miles before hubby called it quits. He rode in front for half of the ride because all the trotting to keep up with the foxtrotters was too much for him. When we got back, he brought PJ home and left me there with J to ride out with the group from the barn she boards at. Several of them had gaited horses and we got to do a little gaiting. We went another 3.7 miles. So we did 6.5 miles in 2 hrs 40 minutes. But - we had quarter horses with us both times and had to keep stopping and waiting. Plus stopping for various other things - which is typical when you're with a group.

Joe wanted to be in the front. He does not do well walking behind slower horses. PJ doesn't mind having Joe's nose up his butt, but other horses aren't that tolerant. I had a hard time slowing him down. I don't think he was being naughty - it's just hard for him to walk slow. He did get too close to someone and got kicked. I had to flex his head practically back to my knee and have him walk that way, to keep him from tailgaiting. I do think I need a different bit, too. We've only been riding in a snaffle and there were times he didn't listen very well.

Also he decided to roll in the stream with me on him. I've learned that I must look forward and keep him moving because he likes the water too much. We crossed water several more times after that without any trouble. He doesn't mind mud and he sure is smooth to ride.

I think Joe will be better than Ona to do endurance on, if we ever get around to endurance. Maybe we won't want to - this group I met today rides every weekend, and maybe that's enough for us.

Forgot to add the funny part! Joe was looking for PJ after he left and wasn't happy at all that he couldn't find him. When we got back to the barn, Lance hadn't got back with the truck and trailer yet. When he showed up, Joe saw him in the distance walking toward us and started calling to him very loudly with his mouth wide open. Yelling "Hi" at the top of his lungs! The BO said "you'd think he was part mule or something."


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I don't think it's anything to feel bad about, I switch which horse I'm competing on between our horses a lot depending on confidence levels and fitness. I plan on riding DH's gelding (he's hopefully my next 50 horse) a lot this year but I wanted to start off with my 19 year old because I always do better earlier in the season on the horse I feel the most confident on.

The only thing I will say if you plan on doing more than intro rides with him it can get a little spendy keeping an older horse competing! Chico gets his shoes done by the farrier (we do the other horses ourselves), he gets Adequin shots yearly, and he's on a joint supplement daily as well as extra grain to hold his weight. It's all worth it to see him at a ride though, he really lives for it!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@QueenofFrance08 is Chico your 19yo? How far do you ride him? Does he have arthritis or is the adequan a preventative? That's great that you are able to do your other horses feet. The farrier gets expensive. 

I haven't ridden Joe far enough for any unknown issues to become evident. He is a very easy keeper. He does not show his age. His back is nice and straight. He has good feet. No health problems that we know of. I have to keep a grazing muzzle on him when he's in the pasture and stall him 12 hours a day with hay. He did trip about six times the other day. I don't know why he trips. He's tripped at least once every time I've ridden him, since the day I got him 4 years ago. It's always on uneven footing and often when he gets up too close behind another horse so I think _maybe_ it's because he's not looking at where he's going. I don't think he lifts his feet very high. He's actually gone all the way down on his front knees once. The other day I think he went down on one knee once.

Of our three he's the one that's been ridden the least. PJ is the super dependable slow safe husband horse, and I've been putting so much effort into Ona that Joe's kind of been in reserve. I'm looking forward to getting to know him better.

I'm starting lessons with a highly recommended instructor 5/24. She's not into gaited horses but I think she'll be able to help out a lot.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Yep, Chico is 19 (will be 20 in August). He did a 50 last year (and 3 the year before plus a ton of LD's) but had a little incident at a ride that ended up with 2 lameness pulls to end out our season on a bad note. I got him the full x ray workup and he has the start of arthritis on his left hind stifle but not bad yet, the vet said he would be fine for sure LD's if not more. He did the first LD of the season last weekend (25 miles). Adequan is both a preventatitve and a treatment so I started giving it to him last year before we knew about the arthritis. Most of my friends give it to their teenage distance horses.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I had a lesson! I'm singing and doing a happy dance. I got an awesome instructor! She used to be a polo player and bred and sold polo horses. My new endurance pals hooked me up with her. 

I asked her if I could bring Joe (my been there done that fox trotter) and have her teach me some things that I can do with Ona, to get Ona to respect me more. I didn't want to bring Ona and have her acting up while I was trying to learn how to do stuff. So she showed me some simple things I can do on the ground with Ona and had me practice them over and over with Joe. He clearly already knew everything we were doing and she confirmed I made a wise decision when I got him. He was such a good boy.

Then she had me get on him, and watched me ride. She said my stirrups are too long and my husband is going to put some more holes in so I can shorten them. She showed me how much better you can balance and move if you have your legs bent and balance on the balls of your feet, and my stirrups are too long to be able to balance that way. 

I'd been told in the past that we're not really supposed to put any weight in our stirrups, they're just a place to rest your feet - but what she showed me made so much sense and I know I'll feel much more secure in the saddle when I get them shortened. She just had me stand on the ground with my knees bent and hips forward, balancing on the balls of my feet in an athletic stance like you use in sports, and turn side to side etc, and see how much better my balance was and how much more movement I had. Then she had me stand straight and try to do the same thing. The difference is like night and day and I finally understand exactly what my position should be when I'm in the saddle! Such a simple thing - why has it taken 9 years for me to learn it?

Unfortunately I was so excited about going to my lesson that I left the gate open!! While we were gone, Ona and PJ got out. They were in the field in between our house and the neighbors. There is one benefit of Ona being so spoiled that she's like a dog - nobody needed a halter or lead rope to catch her LOL. They just walked over and she followed them to the gate. They led her through using her fly mask and PJ followed her right in. We have awesome neighbors.

Edited to add: Oh - also I forgot to mention that she explained to me some of the differences between mares and geldings! Of course this is something so simple that I'm sure all you experienced horse people just assume everybody knows it but I really did not. She said mares are naturally more bold and aggressive than geldings. I did not know that - I thought it was just Ona! I knew mares got witchy and bossy but didn't realize that about the boldness. She said beginning polo players learn on geldings but professional polo players much prefer mares because they'll get right in there and push the other horses out of the way and really aggressively pursue the (the thing - what's it called? not a ball....) She said mares need to be taught to properly channel that boldness and aggression in "socially acceptable" ways and explained how I can work on that with Ona. She also said they usually learn more quickly, since they're not as docile.

I'm glad to know Ona is probably not a psychopath LOL.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Your last line made me laugh! All mares seem to have a psychopathic side! Congrats on your lesson!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

carshon said:


> Your last line made me laugh! All mares seem to have a psychopathic side! Congrats on your lesson!


Do all mares have multiple personalities? I went to do all the exercises with Ona and she did them all first time, no resistance whatsoever, head down, just sugar sweet. She never got in my space. I walked her over to visit the neighbor who was mowing her yard and made her stand still and not move toward us while we stood and visited. She kept her feet where they were supposed to be and streeeeeeetched her nose toward the neighbor for scratches. Sure, a couple times I had to make her take a step or two back but it was no big deal. Calm as a cucumber. She was so calm she was practically sleeping. Walked her back no problem - took her back and forth through a puddle and she did rush through it a little and that time she did get in my space. She was an angel. Nothing at all like the devil she often is.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

To be honest I prefer mares. I think they are smarter than geldings - so a mare may figure something out and then refuse to continue the silly people games of too much repetition. That is why some horses get soured on the "natural" horsemanship games. Too much useless repetition that the horse does not understand. People need to remember that horses always do things with intention. They always have a goal when they initiate something - and the constant circling, lead rope jiggling can be really annoying to some horses and cause aggressive behavior. You know Ona - she sounds smart. Things are going to have to hold her interest or she will be naughty. Those are my favorite kind of horses - the ones that I need to "think around" to be around. For me personally I am not much into the dead head horses.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@carshon , you and me both! I like a horse that I have to outsmart.


carshon said:


> For me personally I am not much into the dead head horses.


That is me exactly. I'd just prefer not to fall off quite so much.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Three Morgan mares here. I guess I've been around mares-only for so long, to me they just act like horses. 🤷 My three all have their own personalities, sure, but they don't act "witchy" or "moody." To be honest, my mare Fizz is much more level headed than the gelding we ride with every week. The one thing they all have going for them is that they are thinkers, but that's a Morgan thing...


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

carshon said:


> To be honest I prefer mares. I think they are smarter than geldings - so a mare may figure something out and then refuse to continue the silly people games of too much repetition. That is why some horses get soured on the "natural" horsemanship games. Too much useless repetition that the horse does not understand. People need to remember that horses always do things with intention. They always have a goal when they initiate something - and the constant circling, lead rope jiggling can be really annoying to some horses and cause aggressive behavior. You know Ona - she sounds smart. Things are going to have to hold her interest or she will be naughty. Those are my favorite kind of horses - the ones that I need to "think around" to be around. For me personally I am not much into the dead head horses.


That certainly seems to be the case with Ona! Yesterday I felt like she was telling me "I know exactly what you're telling me to do and I'll do it now, just to show you I'm not stupid." She did everything perfectly, so quickly that I was dumbfounded. But I don't think for one moment that she's promising to obey me or respect me in the future! 



knightrider said:


> @carshon , you and me both! I like a horse that I have to outsmart.
> 
> That is me exactly. I'd just prefer not to fall off quite so much.


I don't know.....maybe if I knew she wouldn't ever throw me, I wouldn't mind having to outsmart her. Oddly enough, she's never hurt me. PJ, on the other hand - the been there done that old gelding who's "feet will never leave the ground," who'd never thrown anybody in his life and is a real babysitter - bucked me in the air one time and kicked me before I hit the ground!



egrogan said:


> Three Morgan mares here. I guess I've been around mares-only for so long, to me they just act like horses. 🤷 My three all have their own personalities, sure, but they don't act "witchy" or "moody." To be honest, my mare Fizz is much more level headed than the gelding we ride with every week. The one thing they all have going for them is that they are thinkers, but that's a Morgan thing...


Mine are so different I guess I don't have a stereotype of how horses act! Ona is definitely more level-headed than Joe. She's opinionated but she's no fool! I had no idea the intelligence was a mare thing.

PJ is kind of a thinker in a different way. He's the herd boss and has a lot of sense, and he never participates in other horses' foolery. Other horses can be panicking on the trail, setting one another off and he just stands there and looks at them like "are you done acting like an idiot yet?" He's smart but he just doesn't think about things the same way as Ona. He doesn't like to mess with people, he just wants the other horses to go where he tells them to go when he tells them to go there. He'll boss them into their stalls. He's like "you go there, and you go there and I go here." He's all about order.

Joe is mellow and doesn't care to think much. He just wants to eat and be left alone, and he obeys quickly. He's kind and gentle. He's spooky though and will freak out if another horse near him is freaking out. 

Ona's more like "How can I mess with Stacey today?" She really plays games. She's never kicked anybody but sometimes she plays this game where, when I have her tied to groom, she'll whip her butt around toward me repeatedly. For a long time I thought she was threatening to kick me and I'd get mad and make her move her butt back over. She'd do it over and over again and I'd just keep moving her back, trying to teach her not to do that. Then I realized that the more I reacted the more she enjoyed doing it. It took me a long time to figure out she was deliberately messing with me. It's a funny game for her. She actually has a sense of humor! Once, shortly after I'd brought her to a trainer, she wasn't happy with the way the trainer had handled her. She waited until the perfect moment and then trapped the trainer in a corner and took her sweet time letting her out. She didn't hurt her, but she made her sweat. That trainer never liked her - she said she was aggressive. She's certainly bold but she's not mean.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

What a personality! No wonder you can't bear to part with her!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

newtrailriders said:


> sometimes she plays this game where, when I have her tied to groom, she'll whip her butt around toward me repeatedly. For a long time I thought she was threatening to kick me and I'd get mad and make her move her butt back over. She'd do it over and over again and I'd just keep moving her back, trying to teach her not to do that. Then I realized that the more I reacted the more she enjoyed doing it.


How were you moving her butt over - were you actually touching her to cue her to move over?

I have known mares who LOVE their butts scratched, and (rudely) swinging their butt into you was their (potentially scary) way of asking. Once you knew that was what was happening, it was fine - but it sure wasn't fine to start with. Since you said Ona will do it repeatedly, it made me wonder if she was waiting for you to stop poking her to move over and instead scratch her. She maybe thinks you are unable to learn, silly human! 🙃


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> How were you moving her butt over - were you actually touching her to cue her to move over?
> 
> I have known mares who LOVE their butts scratched, and (rudely) swinging their butt into you was their (potentially scary) way of asking. Once you knew that was what was happening, it was fine - but it sure wasn't fine to start with. Since you said Ona will do it repeatedly, it made me wonder if she was waiting for you to stop poking her to move over and instead scratch her. She maybe thinks you are unable to learn, silly human! 🙃


 Perhaps you're right! If that's the case I'm totally untrainable. She's been trying for years!


----------

